# FS:Group 20 Tropheus Ikola 2 and 135 gal tank filters lights $1100 for everthing.



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey there I have a group of 20 or so Tropheus Ikola 2 id like to sell $275 firm Please have own bucket or whatever to transport fish.

Will post and sell tank after fish are gone Thanks.

$275 firm


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump for a great group


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Lowest I'll go $300 firm


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump for a good deal $300


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

$275 firm great price


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Group is still forsale


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

250!!!!!!!'


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump bump $200


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Fish need a new home


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## stlove1 (Dec 19, 2010)

$175 and I'll take them off you


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

$200 firm sorry $200 is a wicked deal $175 is a slap in the face I paid a heck of alot more I'm already losing


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Good deal. Too bad I *need* to cut down on tanks. Just sold a 90G

Bump for an awesome rare group of tropheus.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Where can I see these? I'm in North Van as well.


----------



## waterboy (Dec 1, 2011)

great deal...If i had the tank space I would have taken them....good luck on the sale


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Sale is pending this Saturday will keep you guys updated


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

Group is sold thanks fourstreeman enjoy and keep me posted on their well being  thanks again they will be happy in there new 210gal tank it's a nice upgrade from my 135gal


----------

